# is it possible to over feed fry?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

is it possible to over feed fry brine shrimp and have them blow up? i got a dozen apistogramma fry and a crap load of freshly hatched live brine shrimp that i dont want to go to waste when they die.. i can make more but i only got 1 jar.. anyone know how long they will live in the jar?


----------

